# Does FreeBSD support MacBook Air 11-inch, Early 2014



## UTp74moh (Mar 28, 2017)

OSX Sierra is too slow, need to replace it with lighter OS. Is Freebsd supported? 


```
CPU: 1.4GHz dual-core Intel Core i5
MEMORY: 4GB of 1600MHz LPDDR3 onboard memory
SSD: 128GB PCIe-based flash storage
GRAPHICS: Intel HD Graphics 5000
```

I can't find wifi, webcam, soundcard or bluetooth specification.

https://support.apple.com/kb/sp699?locale=en_US


----------

